# Propagating rootless Restrepia's



## keithrs (May 2, 2012)

I was told that you can cut off the stem and stick the leave 1/4" into sphagnum moss and you'll get a keiki in witch you can start a new plant from. 

Any truth to this?


----------



## goods (May 2, 2012)

I've heard this before as well. I've never tried it though.


----------



## Marc (May 2, 2012)

It should be a leaf that has bloomed as far as I know. I know that Johnboy has a topic on a different forum explaining the process.


----------



## John Boy (May 2, 2012)

It does work at a success-rate of I'd say 85%!
I've been doeing that sort of thing for about 3 years, and it's easy, fun, and enjoyable to propagate this way!

















These flowering youngsters have all been leaf-cutting-propagated! So, yes, *it does work!*


----------



## NYEric (May 2, 2012)

That was live sphagnum, right? Good to know.


----------



## John Boy (May 2, 2012)

Eric,
no, I'm using dead moos, just because I need to replant at least once a year with these cuttings, and I don't have a source for life in any case. Plus: I'd be scared to "import" allsorts of things on nasty legs, unsing life...
What you see, is the top- layer "turning" life, since I keep these cuttings on the wet side, and on top of that: have a fogging maschine that looks after things when I'm out/touring the world to ean pennies.


----------



## NYEric (May 2, 2012)

That's incredible! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## keithrs (May 2, 2012)

Very cool.... Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## goldenrose (May 2, 2012)

:clap::clap: Good job! Those are adorable! :clap::clap:


----------



## nikv (May 2, 2012)

Do those plastic cups have a drainage hole in the bottom? Just curious, as I may try this myself. Thanks!


----------



## goods (May 2, 2012)

John, that's truly awesome! Are they all Restrepias?


----------

